# Stehen King's Pink K2



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/living/2010/09/23/dnt.cho.ebook.kill.hardcover.cnn

at 2:35 you get to see King's Hot Pink Kindle! Pink is a MAN's color! hehehehheheh


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Interesting!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I watched that earlier on CNN. I love that it looks well used and has scuff marks all over. You can see the white Kindle shining through


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome! I saw a K1 in there somewhere, too. The ereaders with the touch-screens (iPads mostly, but there may have been others) had fingerprints all over the screen. That would drive me crazy if I were reading!

Great interview, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Was that a Pink K2?  or K3?


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

It is fascinating from a librarian's point of view that we've a ways to go to preserve digital information the way we preserve DTBs because of the rapidity of changes in technology.  I won't miss paper books, I don't think, but I am concerned we adequately preserve content.  Especially, given the ease in which online material can "disappear."

Anyway, it is interesting that  he chose to have that skin on his Kindle.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't think that is a skin.. back when he wrote the novella UR, which was about a demonic Kindle.. at first he didn't want to write something FOR the Kindle but then he asked if he could have a Pink Kindle and Amazon had one made just for him.  But I thought that was a K1.  Maybe he gets pink upgrades too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It was a K2. I remember when they gave it to him, I was wickedly jealous and willing to do just about anything to get my hands on it.  

If you haven't read UR, which was written by him for the Kindle about a pink Kindle, you should. I'm not a big fan of his, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> It was a K2. I remember when they gave it to him, I was wickedly jealous and willing to do just about anything to get my hands on it.
> 
> If you haven't read UR, which was written by him for the Kindle about a pink Kindle, you should. I'm not a big fan of his, but I enjoyed it.


I've actually become a fan of his fairly recently -- since _Duma Key_, in fact. IMO, the older he is the better writer he's become or maybe I just identify with his themes more. 

_edited because of a random attack by the comma god, leaving stray and intrusive commas._


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Duma Key was a good book. _You nasty bad man._ I listed to the audio version on my work commute. 

I bet a person could use that spray paint for plastic to paint their own Kindle. A little blue painter's tape on the screen and you are good to go. Or you could pop the front and back of the case off the guts and then spray paint them. (Well... not that I would actually do that.) I did it to my Cuttlebug and it worked just fine.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Duma Key was a good book. _You nasty bad man._ I listed to the audio version on my work commute.
> 
> I bet a person could use that spray paint for plastic to paint their own Kindle. A little blue painter's tape on the screen and you are good to go. Or you could pop the front and back of the case off the guts and then spray paint them. (Well... not that I would actually do that.) I did it to my Cuttlebug and it worked just fine.


 You are adventurous and courageous, that's all I have to say.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

unknown2cherubim said:


> You are adventurous and courageous, that's all I have to say.


Well... Not TOO courageous! I wouldn't DARE do this to my K3.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I saw that interview the other day and I really enjoyed it. I didn't agree with his dropping the Kindle in the toilet and you're done comment since he, imo, got it a little backwards. You don't the Kindle in the toilet and it sucks, but you be back in business by using your phone or laptop or various other devices -- the books are still there. Presuming you want to fish a book out of the toilet, your one copy is permanently compromised. I point out all the time something similar to people who comment that books are so much cheaper and so no big loss -- that you can mess up the device or lose it and that's bad, but the books still exist for you. You ruin a print book and that puppy's just gone. 

Anyhow, I remember the stories of him getting the special pink Kindle. I think Amazon should customize more for authors or -- even better -- work with authors to have their autographed embossed as part of the design and then auction it off. I think I'd like a nice shiny blue-green one.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I forget the URL, but there is a company that paints electronics including kindles.  I looked but can't recall how much, thinking it was in the range of 2-3 hundred.

Many years ago I sat beside Mr King from London to NYC on an airplane.  I knew he was "someone" but couldn't place him until seeing his picture later.  He was very nice and chatty.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Colorware is who does the custom painted kindles for $199

http://www.colorwarepc.com/p-211-amazon-kindle-2.aspx


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I bet you could also take it to an automotive shop and they could paint the shell. We just had our front door done and it is fabulous!  But... painting the graphite to another color kind of takes away the benefit of the graphite color and the contrast.


----------

